# Looking for a photo of coaster "Lady McGowan"



## Keith Adams (Nov 5, 2006)

In the early 1950s a coaster named "Lady McGowan" or "Lady MacGowan" was fitted out to carry munitions/explosives ... had the pleasure of loading from her for two voyages to South America from Thameshaven, and two voyages from Milford Haven ... she had to make two shuttle trips to complete each loading. I had I great photo of her for years, but gave to a guy I met who worked as a Stevedore/Rigger and forgot to make myself a copy first ... be nice to see her again. Thanks, Snowy


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*looking for a photo of lady mcgowan*

You will find one in www.photoship.co.uk
Bring up ship photos in alphabetical order to L and scroll down


----------



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

duquesa said:


> You will find one in www.photoship.co.uk
> Bring up ship photos in alphabetical order to L and scroll down




http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/Old Ship Picture Gallery K-P/L/slides/Lady Mcgowan-02.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/Old Ship Picture Gallery K-P/L/slides/Lady McGowan-01.jpg


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*looking for a photo of lady mcgowan*

There you go Snowy, folks brighter than me!


----------



## Anderskane (May 2, 2006)

I've just posted another on of her in the coasters gallery, Snowy, hope you enjoy.

She and the Lady Anstruther used to dump in the North Channel just norwest of Corsewall Pt in the 50's and 60's, and in recent years some unexploded items were washed ashore on the Co. Antrim shore, north of Carnlough.

regards Kenny.


----------



## Anderskane (May 2, 2006)

There's more on her, and a nice wee drawing of her here Snowy,

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=9162


----------

